# My oscar does'n breed???



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I have albinos oscar and tiger oscar. They do lips lucking and tail bashing every 2 week but never saw any egg??? I feed them with blood worms 2 time a day and do 30% water change each week. I have fluval 305 and hydro sponge #5 in the tank with 2 slate on the bottum??? 
In 55 gal an they are alone in the tank, do they need bigger tank???

I have 2 severum in 55 gal with the same setup an they breed each 2 to 3 weeks !!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437808,-123.469233


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Breeding is not a simple manifestation that you can expect from your pair of oscars. Based on the information you've provided, there needs to be other considerations to ensure that you increase the likelihood that they will breed. I would start off by asking myself these questions:

-is the pair 1 male and 1 female
-what are my water parameters
-have I been feeding them a high protein diet
-are the conditions in the tank setup for breeding
-would they need more space
-do I provide an ambient dark environment for them
-would they just need to be left alone to do their business

You should read up on how to breed oscars and setup the best breeding tank environment for your fish and just hope for mothernature to run it's course. You' re not going to force breed them.

Here are further resources that can help enlighten your fish breeding inquiries:
How to breed oscars, Astronotus ocellatus with pictures
How to Breed Tropical Fish: How to breed and raise Oscars
Breeding Oscar Fish and Raising Oscar Fry & Babies - Oscarfishlover.com
http://aquariuminfo.org/oscar.html
http://www.petcaregt.com/blog/how-to-breed-oscar-fish.html
http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f82/oscar-cichlids-breeding-175555.html
http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/fish-breeding/oscar-fish.aspx

Compare the tanks in these youtube videos to your own setup:
Oscars Breeding - YouTube

Good luck.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Thx i will start by thats thx

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437650,-123.468713


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

My bet is that you do not have Male and Female,
I've seen Males Court other Males,as Females will do the same to other Females..

Cheers..


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Imho a 55 gallon tank isn't nearly big enough for a pair of adult Oscars. A standard 75G tank is the smallest tank I would even considered housing a pair of Oscars in and would have to have a massive filtration system. Even that is going to be considered too small by most in the hobby. Oscars are known to be quite difficult to breed but not impossible if well cared for. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree, there are a pair clearing a pit on BBY but they are in a 135. Likely need more space to get a spawn out of them.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I add morw slate today and test the water and all was perfect. I will try that for a mounth with 20% water changer every day and if it dosent work i will transfer them into my 135 and transfer the redline snakehead into the 55... I hope he will stay in the tank 

And i know its realy hard to tell the sex, or imposible befor they can lay eggs but if some one have trick for sex oscar??? If i look to ther body shape the albinos is realy more massif and bigger...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.437563,-123.468683


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

How to Sex an Oscar Fish - Male or Female? - Oscarfishlover.com
Google - Sexing Oscar


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

jobber604 said:


> How to Sex an Oscar Fish - Male or Female? - Oscarfishlover.com
> Google - Sexing Oscar


I had read that before, the sexing oscars post, and essentially unless you are staring at where their private parts are all the time to look for a change you won't notice... or unless you see the oscar laying egg's you won't know either.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

There a pic of the new setup


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know if the oscar are like my severum or angel fish but i think they are in breeding periode, if i look where the sexe is this morning the albinos is realy more bigger and the tiger one is more like pointed ... I dont know if you guys will see pretty good on the picture but i did my best.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got home form being out of town to have my 2 lay eggs again in the 150g. It's the first time there arn't any other swimming fish with them though so less distractions apart from the bichirs who mind their own. I doubt the guy will fertilise them again though (maybe 5th time is the charm?).

Mine laid eggs in a 55g when I had them in it so it is big enough. It seems like you're doing water changes often enough. I only found out that I had a male and female because I saw the female laying eggs the first time. If you cover the rocks you want them to lay eggs on it will show you signs of whether or not they interested because they will clear if off to prepare. Keep covering it over on them and once they start biting you they are probably very very close. Good luck


----------

